# Need a better HVLP gun



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We don't spray a ton of trim and doors but do enough. Usually on our smaller remodels we are spraying trim and doors at the shop before installing. We also do some small cabinets and sometimes some misc. shelving. I have always used HVLP gravity cup guns. I have never owned a nice one but have put out decent finishes with my lower end guns. I have three, one for clear finishes, one for stains, and one for color. 

The color gun is mostly spraying latex. It is always a balancing act between getting it to lay down nice without thinning the latex to much. 

We have a large 80 gallon shop compressor. I think it puts out around 20cfm @40psi so air is plentiful. 

Anyone have a good recommendation for a better gun used mostly for latex? Has anyone used any products from this company?

http://homesteadfinishingproducts.com/products-we-offer/hvlp-spray-equipment/qualspray-hvlp-guns/

I don't like using an airless because of the cleanup time for small amounts of product being sprayed. 

I would consider a Fuji system but prefer to keep using the air since we have it and I am used to that type of gun/setup. Does Fuji sell guns for air and not turbine use?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was going to say go with a 2qt pressure pot. But then you want a quick clean up. But then again, latex is water clean up so I don't think it matters much.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I was going to say go with a 2qt pressure pot. But then you want a quick clean up. But then again, latex is water clean up so I don't think it matters much.


Hadn't really given a pressure pot much thought. I remember using my dads a long time ago. Still you have to clean out the hoses too correct?

Edit: Ok so some quick looking at those...you just carry the 2 qt. pot with you as you spray? This keeps the hose short that the paint goes through?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I have the Fuji Q4 turbine and from Homestead Finishing Products. I also have the 2 gallon pressure pot but Jeff was out of stock so that came from a different company.

I have the XPC gun and the T70 gun. I only use the guns with the 3M PPS system or with the pressure pot. The pot is for use when spraying a large volume of of finish such as a kitchen because of the clean up time.

I don't have a big compressor so I can't run an air HVLP gun. That being said, for where we are in our business, it's really nice to only have one setup that can be used on site or in the shop.

Whatever you get, definitely check out the PPS system. I would hate not using it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have looked at the Fuji systems a few times. Never used one. My biggest hang up with that type of system is when we spray we end up spread out in our shop. A 25' hose means I am moving the pump around at times to reach all my product. I assume a longer hose is available....

I have not sprayed product on site but maybe once or twice. In that situation bringing the airless makes sense because it is probably a larger job.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Like in this pic...spread out...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yup, you can carry it. Not sure if you can just keep it in the line. In theory it'll be like it was in the closed can. No air can get in. I wouldn't leave it there for weeks, but a day or two would probably work.

I had a pressure cup gun. Called it my mud gun because it could spray mud if needed. Was great for thick paint.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

My first spray rig was an hvlp pressure pot. I liked it. 

I made a cart for it that was on casters and swiveled. The air line was attached to the cart. I made a "frame" for the pot to sit in and the top was Formica and was the area used for mixing, straining and such.

I would just move the cart around the room as needed so I had both hands free to deal with the object being sprayed...turntable, etc.

It had a hook for the gun and worked real well. 

I'll get some pics in a day or so if you are interested.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> I have looked at the Fuji systems a few times. Never used one. My biggest hang up with that type of system is when we spray we end up spread out in our shop. A 25' hose means I am moving the pump around at times to reach all my product. I assume a longer hose is available....
> 
> I have not sprayed product on site but maybe once or twice. In that situation bringing the airless makes sense because it is probably a larger job.


I also use a flexible leader hose on the end that is 10' long (if I remember correctly) so that gives a total of 35'.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Fuji user here. I've used it for cabinetry, trim, the occasional full wall and ceiling, and most of one small 2-story house exterior. I don't think I'd do that last again, but even there I don't think the hose length was a big deal.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

if you want to keep your compressor use this one

https://www.amazon.com/Devilbiss-Fi...dp/B007N69IRA?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

or this one

http://www.autorefinishdevilbiss.co...-spray-guns/pressure-guns/finishline-flg.aspx

you can get the 3m cups and liners also


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Had a Fuji for a year or so and had lots of problems with the needle .Bought a Accuspray and liked it much better and never had a problem.It's a HVLP conversion gun that I ran off a 80 gallon compressor.I ran one with a quart cup and another hooked to a 5 gal. pot.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you're going to stay with the compressor, get a C.A.T. gun. 

Fuji Q5 with a 2 quart or 2 gallon pot also PPS system for smaller volumes. If you put the turbine in the middle of your work you have a 50'+ radius to work in. 

Cleaning the system when using a pot is the easiest clean up you'll ever do.

This is the hose I use, it is a long leader. With the Q5 you'll need a 3' high heat hose at the turbine.

https://www.amazon.com/25-Hose-HVLP-Turbine-Sprayer/dp/B00GAFE6LI?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Look at the FinishPro 395 AAA or a Merkur 21:1. One of these will be my next set up. 

Tom


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I was going to say go with a 2qt pressure pot. But then you want a quick clean up. But then again, latex is water clean up so I don't think it matters much.


I'll second pressure pot with a decent quality gun. Cleanup isn't that bad, especially with latex.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> We don't spray a ton of trim and doors but do enough. Usually on our smaller remodels we are spraying trim and doors at the shop before installing. We also do some small cabinets and sometimes some misc. shelving. I have always used HVLP gravity cup guns. I have never owned a nice one but have put out decent finishes with my lower end guns. I have three, one for clear finishes, one for stains, and one for color.
> 
> The color gun is mostly spraying latex. It is always a balancing act between getting it to lay down nice without thinning the latex to much.
> 
> ...



I USE THIS. IT'S EXCELLENT. GET THE EXTRA TIP FOR FINE AND YOU CAN CUT TRIM WITH IN A CPL OF MM. USED IT FOR TONS OF STUFF. IT LEAVES A PRO FACTORY FINISH. I DO THE SAME LAYOUT AS YOU DO IN SHOP SPREAD OUT. IT'S PERFECT. ALMOST WITH THEY HAD A CORDLESS SO YOU JUST HAVE TO HOLD THE CORD SO YOU DON'T BUMP INTO WORK. 
http://www.titantool.com/industry/residential/fine-finishing/flexspraytm/


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking closer at a 1 qt pressure cup gun....even can get a pps setup for that configuration. Seems the best of both worlds...pressure pot and small setup. Plus can continue with my air. Only concern is the cup at the bottom...will it get in the way when spraying a bunch of trim spread out on horses?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Looking closer at a 1 qt pressure cup gun....even can get a pps setup for that configuration. Seems the best of both worlds...pressure pot and small setup. Plus can continue with my air. Only concern is the cup at the bottom...will it get in the way when spraying a bunch of trim spread out on horses?


A 2 qt pot won't get in the way & you can spray from any angle.

If were spraying a lot of trim with latex, we break out the airless unit with fine finish tips. Small jobs, we use pressure pot


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> A 2 qt pot won't get in the way & you can spray from any angle.
> 
> If were spraying a lot of trim with latex, we break out the airless unit with fine finish tips. Small jobs, we use pressure pot


Small jobs is all I am concerned with. Larger jobs we sub out the pre-finishing. Do you just hold the pot or hang it from your belt?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Small jobs is all I am concerned with. Larger jobs we sub out the pre-finishing. Do you just hold the pot or hang it from your belt?


I think she just holds onto the pot. Since Jenny's learned to spray, I do very little in the paint shop anymore.:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> Looking closer at a 1 qt pressure cup gun....even can get a pps setup for that configuration. Seems the best of both worlds...pressure pot and small setup. Plus can continue with my air. Only concern is the cup at the bottom...will it get in the way when spraying a bunch of trim spread out on horses?


Gotta link?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Gotta link?


http://homesteadfinishingproducts.com/qualspray-stainless-steel-cups-and-pressure-tanks/


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> http://homesteadfinishingproducts.com/qualspray-stainless-steel-cups-and-pressure-tanks/


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

That's where I bought mine. Went to a finishing seminar with Jeff Jewett and ended up with the spray rig.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> http://homesteadfinishingproducts.com/qualspray-stainless-steel-cups-and-pressure-tanks/


Any good gun will come with a pressurized cup. Problem is the cup is limited to about 10 pounds. Even a 5 stage turbine pressure (around 9.5 psi) will be below 10 PSI. 

The PPS system is maxed at 10 psi, they have a PRV in them and they leak over 10 PSI. 

Go with at least a 2 quart pot, then you can increase fluid pressure if needed. Cold paints need more pressure to get them to the air cap. I've never had to go over 25 PSI in the pot. 

If you get a 2.5 gallon pot you can place a 1 gallon can in the pot, never have to clean the pot. Flushing the lines and gun is as easy as placing the cleaning solvent (water in most cases) in the pot, pressurize the pot, hold gun over material pail, pull trigger and return the product in the hose back to the material pail, once cleaning fluid appears lock the trigger on with the gun in a bucket, let run until cleaning fluid in pot has emptied---done.

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The pressure cup gun I used maxed out at 50psi. Made by Husky sold at HD. Unfortunately they don't sell it anymore. I went through about 1 a year.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> The pressure cup gun I used maxed out at 50psi. Made by Husky sold at HD. Unfortunately they don't sell it anymore. I went through about 1 a year.


I have a Husky gun, plastic cup. It pressurizes off the gun at 8 psi no matter what the gun pressure is. It will not hook to an air line.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

So I talked to my finisher that does my larger trim packages and he just upgraded to a 15 to 1 Graco Merkur air assist pump. He loves them...damn...something else to think about. Dollar wise it is shy of $2,000 so now a 5 stage Fuji comes back into the mix as a possibility/comparable. I feel further away from the solution that will work the best for me....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought a Graco pro 9.5 hvlp set up at an auction for 50 bucks with two guns. 

I forget I have it mostly.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I bought a Graco pro 9.5 hvlp set up at an auction for 50 bucks with two guns.
> 
> I forget I have it mostly.


Pics and model? I'll give you $75 for it...lol!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/Store/p-3787-new-graco-finishpro-turboforce-hvlp-95.aspx


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

So $150 then...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> So I talked to my finisher that does my larger trim packages and he just upgraded to a 15 to 1 Graco Merkur air assist pump. He loves them...damn...something else to think about. Dollar wise it is shy of $2,000 so now a 5 stage Fuji comes back into the mix as a possibility/comparable. I feel further away from the solution that will work the best for me....


Get a 21:1. It will serve you better. 

The advantage to a Finish Pro 395 AAA is you can take it in the field, not easy to do with a Merkur.

There is a FP 395 AAA for sale on the eastern Kentucky Craigslist, $700.00 I think.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> So $150 then...


Get ear plugs. 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Get ear plugs.
> 
> Tom


It's not bad. I have 50 feet of hose though.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's not bad. I have 50 feet of hose though.


It's the pitch that gets me. Something about the whine of it.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't really notice it. Maybe my hearing sucks.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Get a 21:1. It will serve you better.
> 
> The advantage to a Finish Pro 395 AAA is you can take it in the field, not easy to do with a Merkur.
> 
> ...


We have an older 395 airless. Not worried about taking anything into the field. This will be a shop only setup. If I went to AAA Merkur I was going to mount it under our main bench. This is fairly central to where I spray now.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I run a Kremlin AAA. 14:10, it's a 10:1 pump. Mostly stays in the shop but it has been put on a cart and brought into the field.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> We have an older 395 airless. Not worried about taking anything into the field. This will be a shop only setup. If I went to AAA Merkur I was going to mount it under our main bench. This is fairly central to where I spray now.


The FP 395 AAA and the older 395 are two very different sprayers. 

The FP is an air assisted airless with its own onboard compressor. The newer ones the compressor shuts off when you release the trigger. Nice pressure adjustment also.

The old 395 is a simple airless. 

I shoot 2 finishes that require 2000 psi, that's why I recommend the 21:1. I spray these with my airless, the finish could be better. No telling what the future will bring. 

I've heard very good things about the Kremlin (what Leo has) and the C.A.T. pump also.

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pretty sure my pump isn't spraying latex anytime soon.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

It's a commercial urethane finish. Use it on bean bag boxes. Finish them for a guy who makes them and sells them via the internet. 

Tom


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Also look into the DeKups system, which is similar to 3m PPS, but cheaper.
I only use the 1liter cups.
Also have the Carbourundum cups too.
Both are less expensive than 3m's.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Pretty sure my pump isn't spraying latex anytime soon.


We've got our kremlin up & going. Clear only through it. Latex goes through a pressure pot or airless sprayer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Easy enough to put pigmented catalyzed through it. Cleaning it only takes a few minutes and 32oz of thinner.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Easy enough to put pigmented catalyzed through it. Cleaning it only takes a few minutes and 32oz of thinner.



Agreed. 

We're keeping our eyes open for a good deal on another used kremlin to spray lacquer paints. Currently, I've got a second hose to switch off the machine when we need to use it for painted projects.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I did that too. Eventually I just use the one hose. Haven't had any issues.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I did that too. Eventually I just use the one hose. Haven't had any issues.


I know with my airless, latex builds up in my hose & comes out in my clear, so I was scared to take that chance of screwing up my work & just pulled the trigger on a new hose. We don't spray that much lacquer paint, so we just plan to switch em over till we find a cheap 2nd kremlin. Missed one recently that sold for just under $500.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> We don't spray a ton of trim and doors but do enough. Usually on our smaller remodels we are spraying trim and doors at the shop before installing. We also do some small cabinets and sometimes some misc. shelving. I have always used HVLP gravity cup guns. I have never owned a nice one but have put out decent finishes with my lower end guns. I have three, one for clear finishes, one for stains, and one for color.
> 
> The color gun is mostly spraying latex. It is always a balancing act between getting it to lay down nice without thinning the latex to much.
> 
> ...


What route did you end up going? 

I'm looking at the fuji systems. I currently just run a devilbiss gun off air. I'm looking for something that might actually make me enjoy spraying. I don't have enough air for the devilbiss and I hate the overspray it puts out.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The only thing that makes spraying enjoyable is having someone else do it :laughing:


----------



## Shaneymack (Aug 12, 2016)

Spencer said:


> What route did you end up going?
> 
> I'm looking at the fuji systems. I currently just run a devilbiss gun off air. I'm looking for something that might actually make me enjoy spraying. I don't have enough air for the devilbiss and I hate the overspray it puts out.


I have a fuji minimite 3. I works well. I have used it to spray waterbourne and solvent based pre cat laquer and also some general finishes endurovar. No problems at all except the thing is damn loud. Like louder than anything in my shop loud. They sell higher end models that are quieter if that is an issue for you. Having known at the time how freaking loud it is, I would have bought the bigger model. I used to have a Lemmer t55q and it performed as well but was quieter. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Spencer said:


> What route did you end up going?
> 
> I'm looking at the fuji systems. I currently just run a devilbiss gun off air. I'm looking for something that might actually make me enjoy spraying. I don't have enough air for the devilbiss and I hate the overspray it puts out.


Nothing yet. I am leaning heavily to the HVLP from Homestead with the PPS setup. I have plenty of shop air for it. I am not looking for site finishing. We have a small airless that I can put a fine finish tip on if I need to finish on site. The Fuji systems seem like a really nice choice if you don't have plentiful air.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> Nothing yet. I am leaning heavily to the HVLP from Homestead with the PPS setup. I have plenty of shop air for it. I am not looking for site finishing. We have a small airless that I can put a fine finish tip on if I need to finish on site. The Fuji systems seem like a really nice choice if you don't have plentiful air.




Just got done pulling the trigger on the Fuji Q5. Hope I like it. It wasn't cheap...and I still want a pressure pot. 

Tom made me do it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Aaa


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Aaa


If I did more finishing I have no doubt that is the direction I would go. Seems like the best of both worlds.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Just got done pulling the trigger on the Fuji Q5. Hope I like it. It wasn't cheap...and I still want a pressure pot.
> 
> Tom made me do it.


From what he describe as his need, the HVLP turbine is the best fit. 

In the past 3 weeks I shot over 50 gallons using my Q4 made up of primer, Surfacer, sealer, stain, pigmented finish, clear finish. Contemplating a AAA, problem is the number of change overs I do. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Not sure what a surfacer is, thought it was primer but you have primer listed.

An AAA isn't going to do stain well, I use HVLP for that. But for all else it'll be great. Change overs aren't to bad. If it's all the same type, solvent with solvent. If you do the clears first you don't really have to do much clean out to switch to pigmented. Other way around you need to work a bit harder. Mostly just more thinner.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Just got done pulling the trigger on the Fuji Q5. Hope I like it. It wasn't cheap...and I still want a pressure pot.
> 
> Tom made me do it.


You'll like it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Not sure what a surfacer is, thought it was primer but you have primer listed.
> 
> An AAA isn't going to do stain well, I use HVLP for that. But for all else it'll be great. Change overs aren't to bad. If it's all the same type, solvent with solvent. If you do the clears first you don't really have to do much clean out to switch to pigmented. Other way around you need to work a bit harder. Mostly just more thinner.


The primer was SW Wall and Wood (latex), had to apply one coat to the trim we ran prior to installation. The Surfacer is KA+ under coat for the pigmented KA+, the sealer was KA + over the stain prior to the KA+ top coat. 

If everything for a run was ready at one time AAA would have been great, it wasn't so there was some back and forth. With the PPS system I swapped liners I kept full or grabbed a different gun and continued on. Most times I just blew out what was in the fitting and gun head with the new product on a change over. Stain was threw its own gun, a Fuji X series. 

All the primers and top coats are waterborne, stain is solvent. 

Considering getting a T-75 gun also. 

Tom


----------



## GitSum (Feb 27, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> We have a large 80 gallon shop compressor. I think it puts out around 20cfm @40psi so air is plentiful.
> 
> I don't like using an airless because of the cleanup time for small amounts of product being sprayed.
> 
> I would consider a Fuji system but prefer to keep using the air since we have it and I am used to that type of gun/setup. Does Fuji sell guns for air and not turbine use?


Since you already have a decent air supply and your doing the work in your shop, it doesn't really make sense for you to buy a turbine powered system

You should look at a quality gun like one of the C.A.T's (Lynx, Tomcat, H20 CPR, etc) along with their Bandit 2 qt pressure pot

The nice thing about this pot is the size of the opening. You can use it with disposable liners or if your only spraying a small amount - you can place another container inside like a pint jar or can

With a 5' hose set, it is small enough to carry around or you can hang it from something close to your work. You can also get a longer hose and just set it somewhere close by. 

A pressure pot setup is actually pretty easy to clean (and you can leave product in it overnight without any problems.) Turn off the pressure to the pot and crack the lid open slightly. Then place a rag over the nozzle of the gun and pull the trigger. The air will force the fluid in the line back down and into the pot. Pull the liner out of the pot (or a container if your using one) then all you have to do is add some water and run it through the gun. That will clean up the majority of it.

Never liked using a turbine - it felt to me like there was a garden hose attached to the gun. With a pressure pot setup you will be surprised how easy it is to move the gun around and at least for me, when you run out of what your spraying - it never seems to start spitting, it just stops spraying

Here are some examples
http://www.airspraytech.com/Remote_2_Qt_Pressure_Cup_s/57.htm

Bandit pot with a double regulator - also shows the liners. This pot will handle up to 50 psi and you can force just about any paint to the gun (straight out of the can) with about 30 psi
http://www.spraycat.com/51-600(A) & 51-602(A) Part Sheet.pdf


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I understand the "dragging a garden hose around" felt the same way until I started using this hose;

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GAFE6LI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Very light weight and flexible, seems to keep the air cooler also.

I also prefer the hand screw top clamping method over the band method of the C.A.T. pot. 

http://homesteadfinishingproducts.c...hvlp-spray-equipment/qualspray-pressure-pots/

Tom


----------

